# Doggy calming music update - miracle drug



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Suffice it to say albums 2 and 3 do not have the same effect as the first one. But that first one was worth the cost of all three. 

My neighbors have decided to renovate and the past week the workers have been going almost past 10pm. Ugh. I mean it is pretty quiet in my neighborhood after 8. So hearing them throw things out or make noises with various tools and such wreaks havoc as my two usually go to sleep between 8-9. Poor Beemer - you can hear the distress as he does that weird bark/howling thing he does. Nothing seems to calm him down to stop. Even if I get him he goes right back out. If I block the door he just barks/howls from inside the house. 

Well then I will turn on the doggie calming music and within a minute or two of the prelude, Beemer has stopped barking, come inside without me calling him, and taken himself off to sleep. And he doesn't budge while the music plays even if there are noises from outside. Of course Lexi is mush within the first few bars of the prelude. But I've developed a bit of an immunity so I don't fall asleep right away. Still avoid driving with it though. But this has been the most effective thing in getting Beemer to stop barking. I only use it at night as a last resort as I don't want my two to be comatose all day. 

Wonder how it's working for others who've gotten it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

In all the havoc of the house move, I forgot about the music until Mazz reminded me the other night. Lola had been drooling (?with nervousness/anxiety) at our packing up. The music settled her right away. It does seem to work to relax them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have yet to set up a cd player (which is what i have it on) in the grooming room as only have a radio in there, I have played it in the lounge and left it on when we have gone out and left Dudley, to be honest I've only played it at times when I think he would have settled anyway so not put it properly to the test. Think it would be lovely to sit in there too with eyes closed and share it. Wish they did doggy headphones so I could play it for him in the car without getting drowsy myself.


----------

